# Autotrail SE pack dvd/cd player



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Has anybody had any problems with this unit? 
we have had the van 8 months now and all was fine but now the cd player only works when it chooses to. dvds play on the unit with no problem, but sometimes when you put a cd in it can take ages to recognise the disc. we were advised to use a disc cleaner but if this was the problem then why does it play dvds.

just wondered if anybody else has experienced anything like this.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Although I have an Auto-Trail Cheyenne I bought mine before they were fitted as part of the SE pack.

However I read that some people have had problems with this unit draining their battery. Not sure now if it was leisure or vehicle battery.

Will the dealer fit you a new one? I guess its under warranty.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

yes we had the switch fitted as there was a problem with the monitor draining
the battery but that was done before we took delivery.

it is due for the first service soon so i will speak to the dealer about relacing it.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Very strange, if it plays DVD's then it should also plat CD's as DVD's require a more accurate laser to read the higher data capacity.

No problems with ours, suggest you ask dealer to replace it.

Good Luck

Trevor


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello amok

Just found your posting. I have the se pack and no problems with it. Have you thought it might be the cd's that may be of not as good a quality as the dvd's. Cd's do get used a lot more than dvd's. Have you tried putting all of your cd's on to a mp3 disc and using that. I have transferred all of mine on to a mp3 disc. Hours of music without having to change disc, put it on random play and you never know what's coming next. Hope you get your problem sorted. Post a reply when you get it sorted.


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

thanks for the replies. we have used new cds and had problems too. yes we could maybe use mp3 (though i havent tried it yet)but would like to get to the bottom of the problem and maybe get it changed by the dealer. 

just seems strange that there are no problems at all with dvd.


----------

